# 309 Processing time changed to 21-26 months!



## poppy0823 (Sep 26, 2017)

Just checked 309 processing time has been changed to 21 - 26 months on immigration website.


My husband got phone interview early this month, then he got email requesting upload my Form 40sp and passport. I thought it would be approved soon. But today when I found this, so sad...


----------



## Irika.kayy5 (Jun 19, 2018)

Omg I’m so heart broken. I really hope this was just for the previous month and things only get better here onwards


----------



## jon the hat (Mar 13, 2018)

I wouldn't panic, I reckon they stopped issuing as they hit targets in May, so they only processed older applications which were mainly rejected. That's my theory and I am sticking to it. Makes no sense at all otherwise.


----------



## nyctoaus (Aug 22, 2017)

jon the hat said:


> I wouldn't panic, I reckon they stopped issuing as they hit targets in May, so they only processed older applications which were mainly rejected. That's my theory and I am sticking to it. Makes no sense at all otherwise.


They havent hit their quotas (purposefully). New numbers came out 20,000 under and they said they are applying more scrutiny to the partner apps. I find it hard to believe that the processing times could jump 8 months in one month for admin reasons. 
so upsetting. Hoping those of us who have already had contact are approaching our grant times


----------



## Jimmy875 (Jul 9, 2018)

That's a crazy length of time for people to wait.


Are there options like long term visitor visas to keep the family unit together while you wait. Or is it just tough it out or move to your partners country whilst the visa is processed?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

poppy0823 said:


> Just checked 309 processing time has been changed to 21 - 26 months on immigration website.
> 
> My husband got phone interview early this month, then he got email requesting upload my Form 40sp and passport. I thought it would be approved soon. But today when I found this, so sad...


That 21 - 26 means that 75% of applications processed last month took under 21 months, some were actually under 6 months but those are not detailed, just classed as under 21 months.

15% took between 21 and 26 months. 10% took over 26 months.

Yours will take whatever it takes in the future, no one knows that yet.


----------



## nyctoaus (Aug 22, 2017)

Jimmy875 said:


> That's a crazy length of time for people to wait.
> 
> Are there options like long term visitor visas to keep the family unit together while you wait. Or is it just tough it out or move to your partners country whilst the visa is processed?


There are options for that, but those visas are only valid for a year, and then when your visa isnt through you have no where to move back to in your own country. This is terrible for people who have applied offshore and partners on shore. how can they ask partners to wait 26 months to be together


----------



## jon the hat (Mar 13, 2018)

nyctoaus said:


> They havent hit their quotas (purposefully). New numbers came out 20,000 under and they said they are applying more scrutiny to the partner apps. I find it hard to believe that the processing times could jump 8 months in one month for admin reasons.
> so upsetting. Hoping those of us who have already had contact are approaching our grant times


The trick is in how you don't hit your targets - if you are told to approve 20,000 fewer, then that is passed down to the processing teams, and they park the ones ready for approval, and instead deal with complex older cases which are then rejected - clearing the backlog if you will. I guess they then have to work back through the list of ready to approve cases now they are in the new year.


----------



## Daniyal (Jul 19, 2018)

I don't think spouse visa planning levels have changed as the number of places available are the same as last year (around 48,000). Refer to this link

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning

Not sure whats the rationale behind the processing times being jacked up so much.


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

Maybe its to discourage new applicants from applying? its a ridiculously long wait...


----------



## MuntinMia (Jul 3, 2018)

Shocked at 26 months, ever since i applied in March its gone up every month...2 years is a long time.


----------



## 300applier (May 29, 2018)

I'm appalled by this new estimated global processing time. It is quite shocking to think that politicians responsible for Immigration policies think these numbers are acceptable. Waiting for two years and two months is an enormous emotional burden, especially so when this relates to families who are separated, many of which with children. Since I applied, like everyone else, the estimation keeps rising and rising every month and it is now over 2x then when I lodged.

I have to say I am deeply sadden. I can't help to feel that numbers like these are a reflection of inefficient policies. Maybe not ineffective, but certainly inefficient. Sure, every year thousands of fraudulent partner visa applications are lodged and there must be a cautious scrutiny on details, but this still doesn't justify a two-year long estimated processing time.

I'm surprised this has not yet made the news. A lot a coverage is given to illegal immigrants pursuing to enter Australia illegally, many times with a disturbing narrative which seem to suggest that they are on the right in escaping misery or violence while at the same time disregarding the laws of the society of which they desire to participate. However, few attention is given to legitimate migrants who went through all the costly and time consuming process legally.

This space is very good for us -patient waiters for a visa decision- to stick together and hold each other's hands. So, if you, like me, feel hopeless in the knowledge that you will most likely stay away from your loved one for over a year, know that your not alone .


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Daniyal said:


> I don't think spouse visa planning levels have changed as the number of places available are the same as last year (around 48,000). Refer to this link
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning
> 
> Not sure whats the rationale behind the processing times being jacked up so much.


Jacked up times mean that grants are done within the service standard and bonuses get paid.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Surprised it's no made the news? We are a minority that gets tarred under the immigration brush by the general public, the government increasing waiting times is seen as a positive to a lot of people..


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

But I doubt they will go up higher than this right? theres no way next month it will pass a 2 year wait so I think by next month the times should start to come down again..hopefully


----------



## Xenia (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello everyone!
I was shocked with timing as well 😞 

My husband and I were living in uae. We got married 2 months ago after being in de facto relationship for 2 years. Few weeks ago he moved back to Australia for a job offer hoping that I’ll be able to get my visa by October and follow him... Now I’m heart broken 😭 we can’t live seperate for 2 years !!!! What shall I do in this case? 

Maybe some of you facing similar issues? Shall I fill up the form Change of circumstance? Will it be possible to apply for tourist visa (but last time I was granted tourist visa for 1 year with multiple entrance, but I need to leave every 3 months😓). Who shall I inform if I’m applying for tourist visa if nobody contacted me from immigration yet? I’m so confused 😥 Is there any other alternatives? 
Thank you so much in advance for any ideas !!!


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

I honestly wonder how relevant the published times are sometimes, as there's more then enough pool getting quick grants, I find to believe that these quick grants are limited to he people on here...


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

Xenia said:


> Hello everyone!
> I was shocked with timing as well &#128542;
> 
> My husband and I were living in uae. We got married 2 months ago after being in de facto relationship for 2 years. Few weeks ago he moved back to Australia for a job offer hoping that I'll be able to get my visa by October and follow him... Now I'm heart broken &#128557; we can't live seperate for 2 years !!!! What shall I do in this case?
> ...


You can apply for another tourist visa it doesn't guarantee a grant.

You don't need to inform anyone you are applying for a tourist visa. If granted then a cursory note on your account tha you are onshore is always police.

There are no magic wave of a wand alternatives.

Why did you believe you would have a visa come October? When did you apply?


----------



## Xenia (Jul 19, 2018)

Thank you for your reply 
I applied in May 2018, I know we’ve been too positive about it till now😑 Probably because I thought when you r applying offshore it might take less time as I came across this info in some forums.


----------



## Daniyal (Jul 19, 2018)

Hello Xenia, is your application for the 309 visa being processed through the Australian consulate in Dubai?
I also applied for my spouse's visa in UAE in May 2018 and initally my application was allocated for processing through Dubai. However recently I got an email from the Dubai consulate informing me that my application has been transferred to Beirut and will now be processed through the Australian consulate in Beirut. Did you receive any such correspondence in case you lodged through Dubai as well?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

MuntinMia said:


> Shocked at 26 months, ever since i applied in March its gone up every month...2 years is a long time.


26 months for a complex, maybe unusual, partner application is not too bad, especially as as only a few will actually take that long.

The vast majority have recently taken *under* 21 months, with many much shorter than that.

Straightforward applications are quicker, but complex ones or those with fraud or security issues take much longer.

Those figures quoted are the actual times for applications finalised in the month ended 30 June 2018, according to 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa-1/309-

Who knows how long the current applications will end up taking. It could be longer, if more people apply, or even shorter if fewer people apply.

But note that it says, for the 309, that 75% were processed in *under* 21 months. Some of those were actually nearer 6 months. 
Only 15% took between 21 and 26 months. Maybe they were more complex applications?

The problem with these numbers can be highlighted by an example:
If 74 visas took 5 months, 1 took 21 months, 14 took 22 months, 1 took 26 months and 10 took 30 months that would equal 75% in under 21 months and 10% taking 21 to 26 months... The same figure quoted for current finalisations...

Imagine the quoted times with a simple change to the above being:

If 74 visas took 5 months, 1 took 16 months, 14 took 22 months, 1 took 26 months and 10 took 30 months that would equal 75% in under 16 months and 10% taking 16 to 26 months... 
But it means no change for the faster 74%...

These changes may mean nothing to the reality of times for most genuine applications.

The numbers might create unnecessary worry for some people though.

Worth reading other posts also.

Partner Visa 309 visa grant in 2 MONTHS

I have just looked at five 309 grants in July 2018.
Application dates were: 
January 2018
May 2017
April 2017 (2 applications that month)
March 2017

Those five are included in the 75% that took under 21 months, but took between 6 months and 16 months.

I saw three grants in March 2018 that took 11 months for one, and the other two took 12 months. Again they are all included in the 75% figure.


----------



## Obeytheschnauzer (Jul 20, 2018)

It was bad enough when it changed from 9mth 75% to 13mth, and now 21mth??!! It is good to be thorough but... really? Does it really take twice as long to process applications? I guess I am just frustrated...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Obeytheschnauzer said:


> It was bad enough when it changed from 9mth 75% to 13mth, and now 21mth??!! It is good to be thorough but... really? Does it really take twice as long to process applications? I guess I am just frustrated...


Maybe more people are applying with incomplete applications, causing that 15% of applications to take 21 to 26 months.

It is highly feasible that 50% or 60% are still taking the same time as before, with many under a year.

They can only process a certain number each year, so they also have to spread the grants out.

Processing times could be faster if they refused more earlier in the process, for lower reasons. Not sure that the applicants would prefer that though.


----------



## Obeytheschnauzer (Jul 20, 2018)

JandE said:


> Maybe more people are applying with incomplete applications, causing that 15% of applications to take 21 to 26 months.
> 
> It is highly feasible that 50% or 60% are still taking the same time as before, with many under a year.
> 
> ...


Thanks JandE!! What you said is all very helpful and logical. The reason my husband and I decided to apply off shore is that he still can work and not pause his career while waiting.

It just means more traveling for us both for another while.


----------



## poppy0823 (Sep 26, 2017)

JandE said:


> 26 months for a complex, maybe unusual, partner application is not too bad, especially as as only a few will actually take that long.
> 
> The vast majority have recently taken *under* 21 months, with many much shorter than that.
> 
> ...


Thank you JandE! That sounds logic.


----------



## Pureplant20 (Jul 5, 2017)

Does it mean that everyone has 21-26 months processing time under their immiaccount? Or some people have less than 21 months?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Pureplant20 said:


> Does it mean that everyone has 21-26 months processing time under their immiaccount? Or some people have less than 21 months?


Only 15% of applications take 21 to 26 months.

75%, the vast majority, take between 1 and 21 months. Quite a few have been 5 or 6 months, still included in that 75% figure.


----------



## nyctoaus (Aug 22, 2017)

JandE said:


> 26 months for a complex, maybe unusual, partner application is not too bad, especially as as only a few will actually take that long.
> 
> The vast majority have recently taken *under* 21 months, with many much shorter than that.
> 
> ...


those grants that you listed were coming up on the 90% mark when they were granted, some over.
and the january one is following more of the pattern from the UK. The grants are vastly different for each country and should be noted as such on the website.
if you follow the 309 from london office they would seem to be 90% within 8 months.
Why are the times so different? I dont believe the only applications having problems are from the US. with the amount of Australians going back and forth from the UK it would shock me if there were more applicants from the US creating as significant a backlog as there is.
I know you are trying to put things in perspective, but those of us who seemed to be getting close now have a possible year added on before we can even inquire as to why its taking so long. 
There should be more transparency.
This is creating such a mess for those of us who made plans. from may to july 90% jumped 12 months. thats crazy


----------



## Xenia (Jul 19, 2018)

Hey Daniyal! 
I’m very happy to hear that someone else applied from Dubai 🙂 Yeah, I’ve got the same email telling me that now it will be processed in Beirut which kinda confused me...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

nyctoaus said:


> I know you are trying to put things in perspective, but those of us who seemed to be getting close now have a possible year added on before we can even inquire as to why its taking so long.


I agree that enquiry part can be a major problem.

If figures were for each country, and in 25% brackets, it would be much more useful.


----------



## MuntinMia (Jul 3, 2018)

JandE said:


> I have just looked at five 309 grants in July 2018.
> Application dates were:
> January 2018
> May 2017
> ...


So a rough average of about 12 months for the 8 apps above..glass half full again.


----------



## Suchada (Jan 29, 2018)

Hello everyone 
I just want to share my timeline on Partner visa subclass 309 applied in Thailand 
DOL : 02/02/2018
CO asked more documents: 27/04/2018
Visa granted:18/07/2018


----------



## jon the hat (Mar 13, 2018)

Congratulations! Exciting times.


----------



## Anilaus (Jul 20, 2018)

Anybody who apply from Turkey? I have applied for it in January and have not heard any news yet. In Turkey two-step progressing. You go to the health test when your 1st round is over. After the second step, information is given about the visa. I have not been able to wait until the second half. I miss my husband😔 and i schocked about that time line. Please somebody help me and give some information about the process. Can i apply turist visa when my partner visa is already applied? Thanks.


----------



## Anilaus (Jul 20, 2018)

300applier said:


> I'm appalled by this new estimated global processing time. It is quite shocking to think that politicians responsible for Immigration policies think these numbers are acceptable. Waiting for two years and two months is an enormous emotional burden, especially so when this relates to families who are separated, many of which with children. Since I applied, like everyone else, the estimation keeps rising and rising every month and it is now over 2x then when I lodged.
> 
> I have to say I am deeply sadden. I can't help to feel that numbers like these are a reflection of inefficient policies. Maybe not ineffective, but certainly inefficient. Sure, every year thousands of fraudulent partner visa applications are lodged and there must be a cautious scrutiny on details, but this still doesn't justify a two-year long estimated processing time.
> 
> ...


Have you find something to do? Please lead me. ☹ Thanks


----------



## Daniyal (Jul 19, 2018)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.sm...on-s-migration-cuts-bite-20180720-p4zsp6.html

This article explains the increase in processing times


----------



## ozyy89 (Jul 18, 2018)

Suchada said:


> Hello everyone
> I just want to share my timeline on Partner visa subclass 309 applied in Thailand
> DOL : 02/02/2018
> CO asked more documents: 27/04/2018
> Visa granted:18/07/2018


Hi just wondering what extra documents where needed to support your case


----------



## aaminahtariq95 (Jul 22, 2018)

Is this for all Applications lodged before June 2018? or after june


----------



## Mahwishhh123 (Jul 22, 2018)

poppy0823 said:


> Just checked 309 processing time has been changed to 21 - 26 months on immigration website.
> 
> My husband got phone interview early this month, then he got email requesting upload my Form 40sp and passport. I thought it would be approved soon. But today when I found this, so sad...


hey
i am facing the same issue . i applied for 309/100 on April 2018 and processing time shown at that time was 10 to 13 months and on 19 July i saw on my application page and processing time shown on application was 21 to 26 months . i am really worried why did it increase instead of decreasing .anyone have any idea?


----------



## Mahwishhh123 (Jul 22, 2018)

MuntinMia said:


> So a rough average of about 12 months for the 8 apps above..glass half full again.


hey where do you check that ? .


----------



## Mahwishhh123 (Jul 22, 2018)

*congratulations*



Suchada said:


> Hello everyone
> I just want to share my timeline on Partner visa subclass 309 applied in Thailand
> DOL : 02/02/2018
> CO asked more documents: 27/04/2018
> Visa granted:18/07/2018


hey congratulations .. can u please tell me what was the processing time shown on ur application before the grant of visa?


----------



## Suchada (Jan 29, 2018)

ozyy89 said:


> Hi just wondering what extra documents where needed to support your case


Nothing extra because we don't have joining bank account or assets. We live separately but go back and forth since 2015. We've never been together more than one month. We explained that we have work commitment so we can't live together.


----------



## Suchada (Jan 29, 2018)

Mahwishhh123 said:


> hey congratulations .. can u please tell me what was the processing time shown on ur application before the grant of visa?


 I can't remember what exactly the processing time on my account but same as everybody 
So I think it doesn't matter what it's showing on your account it depends on case by case


----------



## Echy (May 31, 2017)

We recently received good news.
After 14 months our 309 visa has been granted.

Good luck to all.


----------



## Anilaus (Jul 20, 2018)

It's perfect!!! I am as happy as you are. 🙂 which country?


----------



## Ella2016 (Oct 23, 2017)

@Daniyal and Xenia We had to apply to Beirut as well. We applied 27th of April 2018.

Good to know that there's three of us out there!


----------



## Anilaus (Jul 20, 2018)

Wow it's very fast I am happy to hear good news. It's our turn 🙂


----------



## Kirangrech (Jan 9, 2018)

if you find out, let me know please. 
I am in worse situation, pregnant, going to give birth in 3 months time, not sure what should I buy or not since dont know when we are moving. My spouse who is an Australian citizen in working on his documents to get a job. I guess, in next 3-4 months, he will mange to get a job. Then what would I do? stay where I am?
I submitted my application in mid January 2018. Since then nobody has contacted us, nothing at all. All I see is them doing is just extending the processing time. Very annoying :,(


----------



## Ruzi (Jul 24, 2018)

Congratulations on your visa grant.I am happy for you 🙂 

Did they contact you before the visa was granted for an interview or did they inform you that you were in the final Stage? 

I applied for mine in mid Jan 2018 and I got an email requesting for more information in April. However after that I haven't heard anything from them. My immi account states that the visa is in "Further Assesment" Stage. The change of processing time is very frustrating. I applied from Sri Lanka. 😞


----------



## Echy (May 31, 2017)

Ruzi said:


> Congratulations on your visa grant.I am happy for you &#128578;
> 
> Did they contact you before the visa was granted for an interview or did they inform you that you were in the final Stage?
> 
> I applied for mine in mid Jan 2018 and I got an email requesting for more information in April. However after that I haven't heard anything from them. My immi account states that the visa is in "Further Assesment" Stage. The change of processing time is very frustrating. I applied from Sri Lanka. &#128542;


We didn't get any direct contact from the case officer. She sent all her emails through to our immigration agent.

I must admit our case officer was very good. Once she got assigned the case things started to move very quickly. She firstly asked for further evidence around shared finances, beneficiaries, two more 888 forms, evidence of my flight visits while apart and evidence of any gifts shared while apart. Once we submitted that she came back quickly and asked for police checks.

We uploaded it and once received we got notification of the visa being granted. No phone calls or interviews for us.


----------



## JillyBhalla (Jun 22, 2018)

we applied for my Husband's partner visa on the 23rd of June 2017 it is extremely stressful being apart for so long and needing to be together. The long wait and constantly seeing times increase adds more stress and upset to us and also to our family. We do not yet have children and want them. It is a horrible thing to be going through and not knowing from day to day when we will hear from them and be able to be together is devastating. I'm seeing couples who applied this year commenting saying they are shocked yet here we are 13 months later and still waiting. We can only hope ours is granted soon so we can begin our life together and get settled.


----------



## thatguymartin (May 25, 2018)

JillyBhalla said:


> we applied for my Husband's partner visa on the 23rd of June 2017 it is extremely stressful being apart for so long and needing to be together. The long wait and constantly seeing times increase adds more stress and upset to us and also to our family. We do not yet have children and want them. It is a horrible thing to be going through and not knowing from day to day when we will hear from them and be able to be together is devastating. I'm seeing couples who applied this year commenting saying they are shocked yet here we are 13 months later and still waiting. We can only hope ours is granted soon so we can begin our life together and get settled.


Me and my girlfriend applied on the exact same date! 
Pretty sure the processing times were down to 11-13 months in May and now its up to 21-26. Its super frustrating I know exactly how you feel! 
We were in contact with our agent in March as further information was needed, but ever since we provided it he has disappeared from the face of the Earth. Emails and phone calls are just a waste of time 

/edit Ottawa office in Canada is dealing with out case


----------



## JillyBhalla (Jun 22, 2018)

Its extremely frustrating we got an automated email in July saying my husbands visa is progressing but nothing since then we have a migration agent in Australia but everything will be through Delhi in India we nominated our agent to be the one who gets updates so he updates us whenever anything comes through or updates but we call him to find out if there's updates too along with sending all our conversations from WhatsApp monthly the waiting is awful and being alone is torture we are hoping ours goes through soon I found out today that a friends sister's husband got his granted and will be arriving in September they applied before we did so hoping we too get good news


----------



## TwinkleT (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi All,

Even I am awaiting my 309 visa and after the new processing time , I am not sure what are my options if I wish to stay in Australia once my current 600 visa expires in Feb,2019. Please suggest.


----------



## nyctoaus (Aug 22, 2017)

My local MP contacted my partner and I back. We had a meeting a few weeks ago about the processing times (prior to the 21-26 months change).
They said "there is nothing to be done, its a waiting game now". But I suggest you reach out to your MP as well. 
It may do nothing, but its depressing to not try at least...
Hopefully we get some movement soon on some of the applications that are over a year in.
gotta keep hope


----------



## mrsmorrow28 (Apr 7, 2018)

Would be interested to see the time frame for similar applications eg. Apply offshore, via London (UK), using an agent, young professional married couple, no dependants, front loaded application, no criminal history or visits to 'risk' countries and applied April 2018. Im hoping 8 month wait based off some research on forums etc


----------



## Xenia (Jul 19, 2018)

What is the usual way for CO get in touch with you first time? Is it only phone calls or emails as well? 
I’m asking because I’m a cabin crew and flying quite a lot, so my phone not always has a service. For instance, if I missed a call, will CO send me follow up email or smth like that? Maybe somebody experienced similar situation 🙈


----------



## Gio1981 (Aug 6, 2018)

Hello all. I’m new to the forum. Just wondering, if i have applied for 309/100 in March 2018, with 75% of applicants getting visa in 10 month, I should look at these times as my processing times? Cause as it’s stated now the processing time has gone up to 21 month. But does this 21 month apply to people who apply now, or does it still apply to applicants who applied few month ago when it was 10 month??


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

Gio1981 said:


> Hello all. I'm new to the forum. Just wondering, if i have applied for 309/100 in March 2018, with 75% of applicants getting visa in 10 month, I should look at these times as my processing times? Cause as it's stated now the processing time has gone up to 21 month. But does this 21 month apply to people who apply now, or does it still apply to applicants who applied few month ago when it was 10 month??


They don't lock in processing times so what it says is what it currently is.


----------



## mrsmorrow28 (Apr 7, 2018)

Gio1981 said:


> Hello all. I'm new to the forum. Just wondering, if i have applied for 309/100 in March 2018, with 75% of applicants getting visa in 10 month, I should look at these times as my processing times? Cause as it's stated now the processing time has gone up to 21 month. But does this 21 month apply to people who apply now, or does it still apply to applicants who applied few month ago when it was 10 month??


It 'should' be in those original times roughly but they can never guarantee that it wont take up to the new processing times because it depends on the complexities of each application.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Gio1981 said:


> But does this 21 month apply to people who apply now, or does it still apply to applicants who applied few month ago when it was 10 month??


Those appear to be actual times for the visas that were granted in June 2018.

75% of 309 visas granted in June 2018 took under 21 months
15% of 309 visas granted in June 2018 took between 21 and 26 months
10% of 309 visas granted in June 2018 took over 26 months

Future times will vary depending on the numbers of people applying, and the number of visas that they will actually allow to be granted. Only a certain number are granted each year.

Higher numbers of applications from countries that have higher security check problems will also push some of the times higher.

I saw one 309 application that was applied for in Feb 2018 and was granted in under 2 months, but that was from Canada. I saw some from the UK taking under 6 months not that long ago. But another from Dubai taking over 17 months. All those would be covered by the current 75% figure.


----------



## Gio1981 (Aug 6, 2018)

Thanks for the information ! 
Does it also make a difference which embassy the application goes through? My guess is that some embassies have a lot more applicants to process and some much less?!


----------



## mrsmorrow28 (Apr 7, 2018)

Gio1981 said:


> Thanks for the information !
> Does it also make a difference which embassy the application goes through? My guess is that some embassies have a lot more applicants to process and some much less?!


It will make a difference only in the respect of how complex some of the embassies applications are eg. Higher risk countries/embassies will have longer waits.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

mrsmorrow28 said:


> It will make a difference only in the respect of how complex some of the embassies applications are eg. Higher risk countries/embassies will have longer waits.


Not necessarily. US is low risk and the majority that post on here take just as long or longer than some high risk countries.

I think it has more to do with each location has its own processing times.


----------



## abdoal3rs (Jun 16, 2017)

Skybluebrewer said:


> Not necessarily. US is low risk and the majority that post on here take just as long or longer than some high risk countries.
> 
> I think it has more to do with each location has its own processing times.


I think the processing highly depends on how the papers are being submitted to the department. Unlike other visas, partner visa requires a lot of details which need to be addressed.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

abdoal3rs said:


> I think the processing highly depends on how the papers are being submitted to the department. Unlike other visas, partner visa requires a lot of details which need to be addressed.


Meh. I still strongly believe the majority has to do with location. I supplied far less than the majority of people do and my grant was ready in 3.5 months. Then got the second one in 20 days.

But back then, processing times for my location were fast. Then they slowed down. Whether I supplied a lot of information or a little didn't matter. My processing time was indicative of that location at that time, and with the US, it's always been very consistent with timelines with people that post on this forum (by application dates). Had I applied a year later supplying all the same things, I'm very certain my wait time would have been much longer because a year later, wait times increased for that location.


----------



## Aztec (May 5, 2018)

Processing times are not country dependent anymore, meaning they are not processed solely within that country's embassy or HC, (even though many still think so). They are processed globally now, meaning a case officer in, say India, may pick up a file and do some processing, then someone in say Canada, does more. That is why they have gone to electronic submissions only, and done away with paper applications.


----------



## Eh? (Aug 5, 2017)

How long ago was that rolled out? I know some folks had their applications processed in different countries but in March when our visa was granted it said it was done in Canada, which is where I’m from and where we were living at the time.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

I've seen people post about onshore partner visas that get processed offshore, but I've yet to hear of anyone offshore to say they were processed elsewhere. But then again, people rarely point it out and probably don't even know (it's on the grant letter as a footnote).


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Aztec said:


> Processing times are not country dependent anymore, meaning they are not processed solely within that country's embassy or HC, (even though many still think so). They are processed globally now, meaning a case officer in, say India, may pick up a file and do some processing, then someone in say Canada, does more. That is why they have gone to electronic submissions only, and done away with paper applications.


Think I have heard of maybe a couple of offshore applicants that this is the case, but I tend to think it was actually a country of applicants being permanantly shifted for processing not individuals at random.

It has been that a applicant has been processed in a related country that they have had links before as opposed to the current country that they reside or have PR.

Random process at any embassy has big problems as many/most Case Officers are citizens from the country the embassy is in, this obviously the has cultural and other such as political issues of bias.

We had the joy of doing the PMV and Visitor Visa's from Ukraine citizens when Crimea was anexxed and there was a war on the eastern part of Ukraine with Russian's on vacation and shooting down passenger jet killing many.

Russia no longer process the Ukrainians - London does, but I am not sure who was/is most bias.


----------



## jon the hat (Mar 13, 2018)

ampk said:


> Think I have heard of maybe a couple of offshore applicants that this is the case, but I tend to think it was actually a country of applicants being permanantly shifted for processing not individuals at random.
> 
> It has been that a applicant has been processed in a related country that they have had links before as opposed to the current country that they reside or have PR.
> 
> ...


The passport people I have dealt with at the London High Commission were Australian - do they really employ local resources to assess Visa's?


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

Yep but Australians can apply.

Russia for example was a few years back = to $2,000 per month salary and good for country conditions for Case Officers.

I checked a few others and it is basically a bit above average wage for the country they are in.

Would be not a bad gig in the UK for an Australian - spoke to bothAustralians and Euro persons when I called a dozen or more times in the limited hours you can call.

*** Edit I was talking visa, not passport.


----------



## ElaAussie (Aug 9, 2018)

Eh? said:


> How long ago was that rolled out? I know some folks had their applications processed in different countries but in March when our visa was granted it said it was done in Canada, which is where I'm from and where we were living at the time.


I called the Australian High Commission in Ottawa last week and they told me they were no longer doing partner visa applications, it all went to Australia. I was so disappointed as we submitted in January and thought we would have the visa quickly.


----------



## Aztec (May 5, 2018)

I have spoken to 3 Brazilians and 2 Canadians in the Ottawa HC, but no Aussies yet. One of the agents told me late last year that applications were being processed globally. I asked why are the grants slower from some countries than others, she replied "due to the volume and issues within each country". I suspect there are many more applications originating from the USA than Canada and the UK, partially due to the sheer population and partially due to people fleeing Trump. 

I also walked into the DHA office in Melbourne last month and spoke to an employee there, who also confirmed that applications are being processed globally.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

I'd still prefer to read it happening by those getting grants. Kind of a they may say that but I like proof sort of thing. So when you get your grants, feel free to share the processing location listed on it. 

It'll be interesting to see though if they're all processed in Oz now.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

It's only one person, but they're from the US and got their grant on 2/8/18 from the DC office.


----------



## canada_to_perth (May 19, 2018)

ElaAussie said:


> I called the Australian High Commission in Ottawa last week and they told me they were no longer doing partner visa applications, it all went to Australia. I was so disappointed as we submitted in January and thought we would have the visa quickly.


Hi, can I ask what phone number did you call in Ottawa? If this is true its very disappointing. Someone on The Ottawa form applied in Dec 2017 and just got their visa approved.


----------



## Ganbarimasu (Jun 11, 2018)

Skybluebrewer said:


> It's only one person, but they're from the US and got their grant on 2/8/18 from the DC office.


This is an interesting topic.

We live in Japan, and all Australian visa processing is done in Seoul. We have only received e-mails from the Seoul office as yet.

When they say that processing is done globally, I wonder what stage the applications are in when they are bounced around. I was requested to submit further information along with the health check. It would be counterproductive to shuttle my case to another country at that point when an officer had already analysed my documents. It is definitely a point of curiosity for me now though since it can seriously delay the application outcome if someone has to look at ALL the evidence again.


----------



## ElaAussie (Aug 9, 2018)

canada_to_perth said:


> Hi, can I ask what phone number did you call in Ottawa? If this is true its very disappointing. Someone on The Ottawa form applied in Dec 2017 and just got their visa approved.


The standard phone number, I asked to be transferred to the visa area and was told they no longer had anyone there, everything had moved to Australia. I'm sure that was the same number I called in December 2017 and did speak with someone about medicals.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

ElaAussie said:


> The standard phone number, I asked to be transferred to the visa area and was told they no longer had anyone there, everything had moved to Australia. I'm sure that was the same number I called in December 2017 and did speak with someone about medicals.


Phone calls are all handled in an Australia call center now, but that has nothing to do with visa applications.


----------



## thatguymartin (May 25, 2018)

Hi there.

Its been 14 months since we applied for the 309 in Canada.
Im currently in Australia as a visitor. Are there any options to extend my tourist visa or get on a bridging visa?


----------



## mrsmorrow28 (Apr 7, 2018)

thatguymartin said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Its been 14 months since we applied for the 309 in Canada.
> Im currently in Australia as a visitor. Are there any options to extend my tourist visa or get on a bridging visa?


You should be able to apply for an extension on your visitor visa however there are no bridging visas available when you apply initially offshore (apart from the E bridge which is only temporary while you gain another relevant visa such as a visitor or make arrangements to leave)


----------



## abdoal3rs (Jun 16, 2017)

How can I mirror a visa application submitted by a migration agent via my immi account?


----------



## nyctoaus (Aug 22, 2017)

Anyone know why the new times havent posted yet on IMMI? 
In july they posted on the 18th.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

They don't always do it on the same day each month.


----------



## tantan (Jul 31, 2018)

They must be very busy right now.

Check the breaking news.


----------



## nyctoaus (Aug 22, 2017)

tantan said:


> Check the breaking news.


I see. New Home Affairs minister. Dutton stepped down.
I hope this doesnt negatively impact processing times during the switchover


----------



## tantan (Jul 31, 2018)

He might challenge again in days. Hopefully he wont become our next PM. He's "Trump-like"

Then the processing time will take years.


----------



## arod59 (Jul 31, 2017)

It says 14-16 months on my immi  just updated today


----------



## Papag (Jul 19, 2018)

arod59 said:


> It says 14-16 months on my immi  just updated today


Yeah 14-16 months, that's what it says now.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

arod59 said:


> It says 14-16 months on my immi  just updated today


Processing in July seems faster than June then.

June grants showed 75% done in 21 months with 10% in over 26 months
July grants must have been 75% done in 14 months, with 10% over 16 months.


----------



## slmthomas (Jul 6, 2018)

The processing time for a 309 visa just changed to 14-16 months from 22-26 months a few days ago. That is a bit of a relief!


----------



## Passenger2018 (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi everyone,
Glad to hear about recent change
I applied from Tehran in March 2018, received phone call in 14th May from the embassy and after 4 days got an email requesting medical process. Medical checks submitted on 4th June, since then no news 
This is too hard for us living separated from each other.
Can I apply for tourist visa as he came here in January and can not make another trip due to his job.


----------



## Tinanguyen89 (Aug 28, 2018)

Hi there, have anyone experienced this as i have recieved an automated email from department immigration that my application is processing, as im at 12 months mark, do you think how long normally we get an answer from immigration?


----------



## mrsmorrow28 (Apr 7, 2018)

Processing times have changed to 13-17 months for August 2018.


----------



## Ozbound3 (Feb 21, 2018)

So I noticed that the home affairs webpage with global processing times has changed... The wait time for 309 is still 13 to 17 months but we can no longer see what date it was last updated. Unless I'm missing something...


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/vis...rocessing-times/global-visa-processing-times#

Just type in "partner" in the search bar, or "309".


----------



## ElaAussie (Aug 9, 2018)

Ozbound3 said:


> So I noticed that the home affairs webpage with global processing times has changed... The wait time for 309 is still 13 to 17 months but we can no longer see what date it was last updated. Unless I'm missing something...


The global page now referencing the individual visa pages for actual processing times however it does have a date listed at the bottom of the page. I guess that's a standard update date across all visas?

Last updated: 17 October 2018 (for month ending 30 September 2018)


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ElaAussie said:


> The global page now referencing the individual visa pages for actual processing times however it does have a date listed at the bottom of the page. I guess that's a standard update date across all visas?
> 
> Last updated: 17 October 2018 (for month ending 30 September 2018)


Yes. It means that the processing times shown were for the visa grants finalised in the month of September 2018.

ie: Offshore Partner Visa
75% of 309 applications finalised in September 2018 took under 13 months.
15% of 309 applications finalised in September 2018 took between 13 and 17 months.
10% of 309 applications finalised in September 2018 took over 17 months.

75% of 100 applications finalised in September 2018 took under 17 months.
15% of 100 applications finalised in September 2018 took between 17 and 25 months.
10% of 100 applications finalised in September 2018 took over 25 months.


----------



## Ozbound3 (Feb 21, 2018)

Yes I saw it when I followed the link.. Not sure how I was missing it before.


----------

